# Frisby wireless 5.1 surround sound



## Davann123 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just set up a home theater system ( Frisby wireless 5.1 ) the front, center, and sub speakers are woking, but the 2 rear wireless speakers do not work?? it is connected via 3.5mm to the aux 1 port on the sub from my tv, any ideas thanks :4-dontkno


----------

